# Look what I found!!!



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I was doing a algae scrub and gravel vac on my 29 and found a baby apisto! I'm so excited! I left the plant in the picture so you have an idea of how little this guy is.

I'm guessing this little guy was the reason that the male and female ganged up and almost killed the other female a few months ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

I just have to say...that is one cute cichlid. Congrats


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice, I'm not much of a fan of cichlids, but I have to say that looks nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Very cute. Nice pic.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Right on!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hes so cute... ^^ make him apologise to the other female for his parent's behavior lol jk


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

nice thats the only one you found ?


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

shade2dope said:


> thats the only one you found ?


Yeah, that's the only one I found. Besides the 2 adult apistos, tankmates include 1 large angelfish, 2 Siamese Algae Eaters (approx. 3 inches each) and 4 cory cats. This was I guess the first spawn of the apistos so they probably didn't really know what to do. I think now I'll probably set up a separate 10 gallon tank just for mommy and daddy. Maybe they will be better parents if they don't have to worry about the other tankmates?


----------

